# I am finally done



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Just thought I would like to post some pics of the latest and hopefully final incarnation of my Master Olympic. It has been through a few different guises but I think I am finally happy.
there will still be people who think it is not "right" but they dont have to look at it every day or ride it.
I think it is absolutely gorgeous just the way she is.
Upgrades since the start have been:
American Classic wheels swapped to Campagnolo Vento's
Shimano STX headset swapped to Campagnolo C record
Columbus chrome fork swapped for Colnago curved chrome fork.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Sweet ride. Man, those Colnago paint schemes are nice!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I love that paint scheme. How does it ride?


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

il sogno said:


> I love that paint scheme. How does it ride?


Rides very well.
Is a much more stable and comfortable ride than my previous bike despite the supposed leaps and bounds that have occurred in the technology over the past 15 years,


----------



## rodist (Sep 2, 2005)

What kind of tires are those.
I am looking for a white tire / clincher.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

rodist said:


> What kind of tires are those.
> I am looking for a white tire / clincher.


Rubino Pro's.
Got them via Pro Bike Kit but they seem scarce as they only have them intermittently and only a few at a time.
Only other option I have seen that are close is the light grey Michelin Pro Race.


----------

